# Icône du disque Bootcamp



## Nyrvan (17 Mars 2012)

Hello !

Voilà quelques temps que j'ai installé Bootcamp et j'aurai voulu savoir s'il était possible de modifier l'icône du disque de Bootcamp ? En effet, j'aimerai ne plus avoir l'affreux icône générique des disques durs made by Apple sur ce disque (et uniquement ce disque :s). Or,étant donné qu'il est en lecture seule, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## Fìx (17 Mars 2012)

As-tu essayé de faire une recherche? J'en ai souvent entendu parler sur le forum. (d'ailleurs, quelques liens en bas de cette page sont maintenant dispos)


----------



## Nyrvan (18 Mars 2012)

En relisant mon post, j'avoue qu'il est un peu mal tourné.

Donc oui, j'ai bien fait une recherche et j'ai trouvé ces postes là:
http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/icone-bootcamp-953712.html
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/changement-icone-bootcamp-539032.html
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/changer-un-icone-297640.html

Mais au lieu de faire de la spéléologie en remontant des posts de 2010, j'espérai que quelqu'un ait trouvé une vraie solution. D'autant plus que l'astuce sur le dernier lien parle de remplacer l'icône générique avec CandyBar et de changer manuellement les autres disques. Or, sincèrement, je trouve pas cela sexy pour un sous, surtout que je monte beaucoup de disques durs différents sur mon MBP.

Je vais néanmoins voir pour approfondir la démarche de Remy en remplaçant depuis Windows le fichier .VolumeIcon.icns.

Mais si quelqu'un a trouvé une démarche pour ne changer que l'icône de BootCamp, je suis toujours preneur.


----------



## r e m y (18 Mars 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> ....
> 
> Je vais néanmoins voir pour approfondir la démarche de Remy en remplaçant depuis Windows le fichier .VolumeIcon.icns.
> 
> Mais si quelqu'un a trouvé une démarche pour ne changer que l'icône de BootCamp, je suis toujours preneur.



C'est exactement ce que ma suggestion devrait permettre (même si je ne l'ai jamais testé)

Fait une sauvegarde de ta partition bootcamp avant... on ne sait jamais!


----------



## Nyrvan (18 Mars 2012)

Malheureusement, je connais pas assez bien Windows et malgré mes recherches, je ne trouve pas de fichier .VolumeIcon.icns sur mon disque BootCamp. En déposant simplement un fichier à la racine même du disque Windows portant ce nom, OSX ne l'affiche pas et me laisse toujours un icône générique.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre idée ?


----------



## Nyrvan (10 Avril 2012)

Je me permets de remonter le sujet, car j'ai toujours pas trouvé de solutions. Que ce soit en mettant simplement un fichier .VolumeIcon.icns dans la racine du disque Windows ou en mettant un autre icône sous Windows au disque dur, rien y fait.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée géniale autre que changer les icônes génériques ? Ou un petit logiciel qui serait capable de faire cela ?


----------



## edd72 (10 Avril 2012)

Le seul problème est que ta partition est en lecture seule car en NTFS.
Suffit d'un driver NTFS (genre Paragon NTFS) pour pouvoir modifier l'icone de ton volume...


----------



## Nyrvan (10 Avril 2012)

Merci de ta réponse  J'espérai qu'en mettant simplement le fichier .VolumeIcon.icns depuis Windows cela suffirait. Bon ben je vais voir pour trouver un driver NTFS.


----------

